# Vegetable Garden Photos



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

A place to share your photos of food!


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, a'ight then, I'll start it off as I love garden pics for info and ideas 

The summers here in NE GA are getting hotter and drier and I'm tired of dragging hoses. This is my first year playing with plastic mulch and drip tape, and installing by hand so it is slow but hopefully it will pay off. I got 5 120' rows in yesterday morning.

We simply grow stuff and put it by. This is approximately 1/4 of our "backyard garden" ( good sized family ... just wish some of them cared to HELP with something asides eating!).


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

This is by 'blank' canvas. God Willing it will be over flowing with veggies this fall!!


----------



## KC8QVO (Mar 22, 2011)

a'ightthen said:


> Well, a'ight then, I'll start it off as I love garden pics for info and ideas
> 
> The summers here in NE GA are getting hotter and drier and I'm tired of dragging hoses. This is my first year playing with plastic mulch and drip tape, and installing by hand so it is slow but hopefully it will pay off. I got 5 120' rows in yesterday morning.
> 
> We simply grow stuff and put it by. This is approximately 1/4 of our "backyard garden" ( good sized family ... just wish some of them cared to HELP with something asides eating!).


Wow. If I had just that much space there I'd be pretty good off, let alone 4 times that.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Very nice photos!!!! When I get my digital camera fixed and get internet back at home this summer I will post some photos. My garden is alot smaller but I use a combination of wooden raised beds, tires and raised beds made from local rock. I am adding another section this summer but won't get that started until I'm done with school for the year.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

This is in the corner of our one acre garden in October of last year when we purchased our home. The previous owner, a widow, just had a small area planted, but the entire garden was nicely tilled and cleared of weeds. We've since increased the size, with more row crops, fruit trees and berries.










The entire garden is surrounded by rows of trees, which really help keep the spring winds down. This is part of the tree line if you're facing south. 

Once we finish cleaning up leaves and get some more spring planting done I'll get some more photos.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Isn't it kinda early for this thread? Here is our vegetable garden. Photo taken two days ago....


----------



## Amadioranch (Jun 18, 2011)

Our gardens look a little different out here in Phoenix. This is our main mixed garden. Most things are pretty small yet as it just got hot enough here for summer crops. 










This is our onion patch










The Melon Patch (as you can see, we love straw)









A little of the orchard


----------



## J5diecast (Jan 30, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> Isn't it kinda early for this thread? Here is our vegetable garden. Photo taken two days ago....]
> 
> Not too early at all. Here is a couple of pictures taken tonight (in the dark). The squash and tomatoes already have flowers on them.
> 
> <a href="http://s1149.photobucket.com/albums/o582/J5diecast/?action=view&amp;current=2268.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1149.photobucket.com/albums/o582/J5diecast/2268.jpg" border="0" alt="Squash 2012"></a>


----------



## J5diecast (Jan 30, 2011)

Oops! Cant figure out how to post pics. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

We're going to be so late starting the garden this year. Rainy weather, funerals, and such happenings.

How about a picture of next years going to compost? Had a shredder truck to bring this to me  They said they'd be in our area for the next 2 weeks and would bring us all they get!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Here's mine from about the middle of June 2011...


----------



## Sandi (Oct 4, 2011)

love it! this is keeping me going until i can get back home and get started again. i love seeing how different everyone's soils, landscapes, and styles are. and i REALLY love seeing how different things grow at different times in different places!


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I love seeing all the pics. I wanted to upload a couple of mine from last year, but can't figure out how to post pics. Can anyone help??


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

lanewilliam21 said:


> I love seeing all the pics. I wanted to upload a couple of mine from last year, but can't figure out how to post pics. Can anyone help??


I think there are several how to post pics threads floating around here. Here's a how to post pics thread down in the computer questions forum.


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Luv the pics/ideas! I tend to try a little bit of all as I see/feel the wind blow.

4x8 bed - overcrowded and needs weeding ...










but here they come 










Yukon Gold taters, Contender beans and pinkeye purplehull are popping up.










Thinning/canning/eating a few collards tomorrow ...


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks. Too bad you have to have the pics uploaded to some website in order to post them on here. I was hoping to be able to upload the file from my computer...oh well.




How Do I said:


> I think there are several how to post pics threads floating around here. Here's a how to post pics thread down in the computer questions forum.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

This this years garden. Not much up yet , except garlic of course. Broccoli plants look kinda bad, but I am sure they will pull out of it. DH just built me the cold frame, it has our tomatoes in it.
There is 24 passive widebeds in the back yard. From 3 foot x 10 foot to 3 foot x 36 feet. 

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8154/6968196456_1c1e598ce6_m.jpg

http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5234/6968196468_d774003f22_m.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7182/6968196458_30e44c57b4_m.jpg

ttp://farm8.staticflickr.com/7224/6968196450_3e5960f9b1_m.jpg


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

purple hull peas, pole beans, pinto beans, blackeye peas


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

It's early here to plant, but......

*Starting to till the garden (again) *











*Almost done with the one end!*












*The herb garden..*










*Some of my babies that are started...(this was taken a couple weeks ago, they are much bigger now)*










Have planted my onions, spinach, radishes, taters and strawberries, tilled the garden, herb garden and spot for cherry bushes several times, broke sod with the tiller for a strawberry patch (a million times), dug up and moved my rhubarb, planted 6 cherry bushes and have tilled several times in anticipation of the "main planting" (Memorial weekend)


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like some really good chomping is a coming soon to many folks 

I am amazed at the amount of asparagus that has come from this 4 yr old 4x4 bed ( well over 100 spears). 



















Looking forward to the 2 yr old 4x8 coming into production next year ...










Have 50 crowns coming this week for another 4x12 bed


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

This garden was planted on 3/20 and we are already eating out of it. The pictures here were taking on 4/28 so just over a month later. I've never had a garden grow so fast and do so well. This used to be a pig pen and we have a well so we can irrigate when needed. Here in south texas you can't have a garden without an easy way to irrigate:


----------



## AKGrowbuckets (Apr 29, 2012)

My Wasilla, Alaska greenhouse full of tomatoes and eggplant. Using my self watering Alaska grow buckets. You can fins free DIY instructions at: alaskagrowbuckets - Home


----------



## AKGrowbuckets (Apr 29, 2012)

Raised beds and hoop tunnels are necessary for heat loving plants like tomatoes, peppers, and eggplant in my Wasilla, Alaska garden.


----------



## AKGrowbuckets (Apr 29, 2012)

My raised bed with covered hoop tunel in Wasilla, Alaska.


----------



## AKGrowbuckets (Apr 29, 2012)

Follow my Alaska garden blog at: Wasilla Alaska Garden Adventures


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I bought 1 comfrey plant from Lori Christie last year. Wee bitty little thing that came in the mail.......This is ONE YEAR's worth of growth!! I didn't cover it this winter, and it has zero wind break. It's is beautiful!!










Planted 4 Sugar Pumpkins today......

continued:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Planted 4 Zucchini. They are 'shackin' up' with my comfrey and lavender.










Top left is 3 year old English Thyme. Top right is Chocolate Mint I planted last year (thank you Lori Christie!!) and bottom pot is 1 Chocolate Mint I bought this year!










Bottom is Lemon Thyme (cheated and bought it at Whole Foods). Middle pot is my Orange Mint (Thank you Lori Christie). Top is 1 year old Lavender.


----------



## mom2hancjhe (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's my spring stuff. My summer stuff is not much to look at yet


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

The pluots are starting to turn purple. 




































waiting so patiently


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow Really nice! I am still waiting for last frost date to pass


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks. We had an early last frost here this year, March 4. I started planting the next day.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow Mary, that's some hard work right there, great job!!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks.:grin:


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Shah dang Mary!

Can't touch ya yet but a little side-dressing and 1.6 inches of Blessed rain yesterday helps the progress.

First patch of 3, so far, heading in the right direction.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

My garden is coming along. We've had a couple messes of new potatoes. cucumbers, squash, onions, lettuce and peppers.

beans and creme peas and black eyes will be here soon.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well can't beat ya'll in the south, but heres the start of ours in the cold north......










Peas and onions









tomatoes









Peppers









watermelon and cantalope









butternuts


----------



## Huntmo1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Mary,

You have a beautiful garden...reminds me of home growing up. I only have a small garden now, but hope to have one like your some day soon. Thanks for the pics.




mary said:


> The pluots are starting to turn purple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Corn patch #2 ... side-dressed and 2.75 inches of rain. Good stuff cometh soon! Ain't been able to make it to the big fields yet


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

They look nice and healthy.

I'm afraid the deer have found mine. I noticed a few stalks down on the south side of my small patch, with the tiny ears of corn eaten out. I set the water scarecrow back up. Hopefully that will be a deterrent.


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Darn Demons ... tasty but pure trouble.










They do exist ...


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

3 weeks later;


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I love looking at all the photos and getting ideas. This year because of our very rocky land I have decided to try straw bale gardening. I have tomatoes and peppers planted as well as some potatoes which are not in straw bales. If you have any ideas let me know.


----------



## squiggyflop (May 21, 2012)

boy my little garden looks awful by comparison to these pictures. its only like 6x16+6 potted plants and 2 small melon patches. its also nowhere near as organized. its supposed to be a 3 sisters garden so everything is all planted together.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I don't know if I am allowed to post here, since my garden is so small and I'm not a real homesteader to some, but I will post a few pictures anyway.

Sangre potato blooming.









Blue Podded Peas on a bean tower.









Leaf lettuce









Some carrots









Kale we are waiting on seed for.









cayanne pepper

















glass corn sprouting
I have a block of 4 rows. a couple rows will have winter squash planted in there and the other two will have alfalfa between the rows to help keep down weeds.

beans


----------



## Mme_Pickles (Nov 15, 2011)

Everyone's gardens look great! Supremely jealous here! And this is why:
Here's my garden this year! No, seriously! This is it! Stop laughing!  Reason for such a tiny garden? We close on our new farm in two weeks and my husband says "No more plants! I have to move all that stuff!" Lol I did add a small pot that has three stalks of corn growing in it as well. They were ones weeded from my mum's garden. Gonna see how they transplant. So far, so good! I hope to have a much bigger garden come next year!








[/IMG]


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Well my garden is not nearly as
Extensive as most on here. It is just a small raised garden on a small town lot. I made it from water stained composite decking I bought from a building supply salvage company. I think it turned out pretty nice. It has preen weed block on the bottom and is filled with about 10 inches of good compost. I planted tomatoes alternating back and forth. The tomatoes are heirloom varieties I propagated from seed. Marianna's peace, ain't ruby's green, and others. Then I seeded basil, cilantro, and Swiss chard around the plants. I am planting asparagus down the middle every 18 inches. I planted joe e Parker Anaheim chilis in the box part in the middle. I also planted a few marigolds for pests and aesthetics. 
I just finished my first batch of compost tea. The aerated kind. I sprayed the plants down with it and watered everything in. It was real easy to make. I figure I'll do a batch a week. Mine did not get a real soapy foam but it did bubble. I have read the foam is mostly just protein. So not having a bunch is not a real failure. My odor was a light sweat earthy smell and the color was a dark tea. I only used about 2 gallon scoops of compost in about 30 gallons of water so I was surprised about how dark it was. 
Well here's a picture of the garden. It's a month old. The tomatoes are bigger now. I pruned the suckers and low branches since the photo. I am aiming for big beautiful tomatoes over quantity. I also need sunlight to get to my shorter companion plants. Cages come this weekend. Concrete wire mesh. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## squiggyflop (May 21, 2012)

ok this is not the whole garden (i couldnt back up any farther to get more stuff into the shot)








the fenced in area is a sort of 3 sisters garden. the black stuff is for warming the soil for melons. i live in new england so its kinda hard to grow them. most of the containers are tomatoes but 2 of them are for herbs, and one is radishes. 

and this is the little kiddie pool raised bed i made a few days ago. right now i barely have germination on the veggies that i planted in there. 









i have no idea how, but earthworms have found their way into all 7 container planters.. i did not put them there and suddenly they were there.. i havent seen any yet in the pool but im sure it wont be long. i have had some problems with baby bunnies getting through those little holes in the fence my father put up for me.

oh, i should say, this is my first real garden..


----------



## NatTheBrit (May 19, 2012)

The corn is getting big!!









The lettuce is getting there slowly..looks pretty though!!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

another day, another trip to the garden


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Just harvested the potatoes!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

My tiny garden looks so pathetic compared to y'alls. But here is an update anyway.

My little patch of glass corn:









some hot peppers and eggplants all grown from seed of course









blue podded peas









Potato plants









cubanella peppers









birdhouse gourd









some more hot peppers and some tomatoes









trying out the carrots


----------



## gunnar wordon (Jun 13, 2012)

AKGrowbuckets said:


> Follow my Alaska garden blog at: Wasilla Alaska Garden Adventures


Beautiful and simple greenhouse, I like it. Isn't Wasilla where Sarah Palin is from?


----------



## brittkp (Jun 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me about hot beds and can you keep them going all winter. I live in PA Central Susquehanna Valley


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

I love seeing everyones photos. 
I'll try to add some too.

Here is a pic of one of my young African Horned Jelly Melon plants.









I love it when Dill Flowers. It reminds me of fireworks.









It's my first year growing Ali Baba Watermelon. I go out and check the melons twice a day and they seem to be taking forever to ripen. 









One of my Toothache plants. I love these things. 









Lemon Balm plant in a 4X4 box.









Luffa when it was young. Ok, this might look a little funny.









My spice rack. All those spices came from my garden last year. I am working on adding fresh ones to it now.









Meiwa Kumquat Tree-









Greens and Romaine lettuce- 









Common Sage-


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Just an update on my garden:


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm guessing that the "male" loofah? 

Kitty


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is an updated garden pic. I have gotten a few tomatoes and peppers so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Finally my Marianna's peace are starting to ripen










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

trbizwiz said:


> Finally my Marianna's peace are starting to ripen


trbizwiz, Uh, well, ... hmmm, ain't never seen a Marianna's Peace look like that.

All I have ever seen are a flat, pink beefsteak type. Does the one behind it go to a point?


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

No new pics in 8 days?

Some of the beds ...
2 new 4x8 asparagus beds ..



















4 yr old 4x4 Asparagus bed










2 yr old 4x8 Asparagus bed ..










All need attention but I'll get to it .... just later, honestly! 

New 4x8 ever-bearing strawberry bed ...










And of course, the 21 Pea bed ....










So, something must be going on where you are???


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Love your raised beds! We have a new asparagus bed, but we just dug two deep short rows and are slowly filling it in as they grow. Not real pretty looking right now, although they're doing very well!

The only raised bed that we've done here on our new property is recently a bed for purslane. We have plenty of them as weeds, but purchased a different variety of seed also once we saw the health benefits (and transplanted some 'weeds' too)! 

I keep thinking I'll do photos as soon as I get the weeding caught up, but I never seem to catch up.   Good to see all the gorgeous photos though!


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, a'ightthen, another bed. Pepper transplants that were meant to be set out months ago finally getting a home and getting on with it.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Beautiful peppers! Good job!


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

Always sad when you get to the last page of the garden pictures . really enjoyed the pictures everyone thank you for posting all your hard work!


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

themamahen said:


> Always sad when you get to the last page of the garden pictures . really enjoyed the pictures everyone thank you for posting all your hard work!


Uh, but ... but I ain't ready to stop yet 

There are still White Velvet okra and a few other things going in the beds ..



















and 150' of squash plants a coming into production and fall plantings and ....


----------



## gunnar wordon (Jun 13, 2012)

I am so jealous of all your asparagus beds!........


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, here is a first for me ... I ain't never seen deer eat squash plants but they have even gone there now 










But they are loading up ...










and should finish off a freezer or so over the next couple of weeks 










I tend to plant a chunk early that the SVB eats but gets the summer started and again after the cycle to finish things off.


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

Very nice and thanks for sharing. 
What do you do with 150' of squash plants? If I grow 1 or 2 I am sick of squash by the end of the season. So much so I dont even grow yellow anymore. I did blue hubbard this year and sadly out of a 20-30' vine I got 1 squash LOL. My neighbor did 1 zucchini and I can barely make bread fast enough to keep up with it.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We planted our squash and cukes, carefully spaced out, in our new garden area this spring. Put the blue hubbard off to one side, again careful to leave enough room. Nope! It's so very happy that it's just about covered everything else (we have to wade through to pick summer squash and cukes) and it's working on covering our entire row of mangel beats!  Fortunately the mangels won't be ready to harvest until about the time we pull squash vines later in the year anyway.


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

lurnin2farm said:


> Very nice and thanks for sharing.
> What do you do with 150' of squash plants? If I grow 1 or 2 I am sick of squash by the end of the season. So much so I dont even grow yellow anymore. I did blue hubbard this year and sadly out of a 20-30' vine I got 1 squash LOL. My neighbor did 1 zucchini and I can barely make bread fast enough to keep up with it.


 Ever eat squash casserole or squash patties in Feb? We do ... each year.

Guess that it may surprise you that this is after 125' planted this Spring 

The 125' planting is destroyed by bugs ( sprayed with nothing) but we get 2-3 weeks of fresh and put some by. The later planting is production after the life cycle of the SVB, comes in and finishes off the freezers that hold us through until the next 125' Spring planting.

Good sized family to tend to .... and we do take care of them ( as well as friends). Depends on the year and the contents of the freezers ... ever seen 1,000' row of squash? LOL It ( eating year 'round) ain't exactly a hobby here


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

Now I see what my problem is. I dont have enough squash recipes but even so, a 1000 ft row of squash would last me 20 years . That is beautiful.


----------



## Soupmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

a'ightthen said:


> Ever eat squash casserole or squash patties in Feb? We do ... each year.
> 
> Guess that it may surprise you that this is after 125' planted this Spring
> 
> ...


What kinds of squash.

I am growing table queen for the first time.

And you are right "going hungry ain't much of a plan"


----------



## solidwoods (Dec 23, 2005)

My aquaponics grow beds when they were first installed
Top pic is the first 5 beds
Mid pic is melon/cucumber/squash
Bottom pic is pinto bean sprouts and (my weed problem ound:ound
jim


----------



## Sunflowerhill (Dec 30, 2012)

oneokie said:


> purple hull peas, pole beans, pinto beans, blackeye peas


As I was looking at these garden pictures I thought to mysef; this looks like southeastern Oklahoma. Then I looked in the upper right hand of the screen and realized that's exactly where these were taken! I too am in SE OK! :cowboy:


----------



## Bountiful Ranch (Jan 11, 2010)

Sunflowerhill said:


> As I was looking at these garden pictures I thought to mysef; this looks like southeastern Oklahoma. Then I looked in the upper right hand of the screen and realized that's exactly where these were taken! I too am in SE OK! :cowboy:


I am too. Gardening last year was hard with the drought Between my 100 blueberry plants and 1/2 acre garden plus cows, horses and dogs I was living with a hose attached to me.


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

Should be close enough to let this one drop and start one for 2013?

Not much happening here at the moment except for planning .... but the games begin soon


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

I will second the motion.


----------



## Kstornado11 (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow loved all the pics, very inspirational! NickieL you sure have made great use of small spaces! Really demonstrates just how much food one can grow in small spaces! :dance:


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I think you, NickieL are very good homesteader. Not many people can take what little space you have and grow that much stuff. I love looking at garden pictures. I'm just gonna have a few containers this year, my back, hip and knee won't let me do much.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm so excited! My adopted grandfather (I claimed him at a young age even tho we are not related) showed up this evening with his tractor and rototiller! I was not looking forward to turning the ground by hand this year at all because I have what I consider to be a very large space, but that is what I had. It turned out beautifully, and I can't wait for the ground temps to hit 55 degree average to put plants in it! The tilled area is 56 ft wide on the wide end and 48 ft wide on the narrow end. I have approx 150 ft length on the tilled area. 

The grassy area near the road needs to still be tilled by hand and have all the rock picked out of it, but it should add a nice 50 x 20 ft area to plant in. Good news is that if we get it turned and all the rock out this year, we can run the rototiller in that area next year.


----------



## wolfepack (May 7, 2013)

Have enjoyed 'stalking' your gardens! Looking forward to seeing what they look like this year! I have to go click on that link back on page 2 and figure how to upload some pics of my very first garden


----------



## upnort40 (Jan 1, 2013)

These pictures are really nice, This is my first year planting a garden. I was out yesterday and it was snowing!! yeah for Minnesnowta!!!! so I don't know how it is going to do. Only about 34Â° right now.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is May 2013. Nothing much comin' up yet except the taters. but I LOVE the high wheel tiller. Works great. They make a low boy today, but the big wheel helps in my opinion.


----------

